# IGF1-Des:  Why is it much better then IGF-1 and IGF-1LR3 and how does it work?



## CEM Store (Oct 4, 2012)

Well IGF-1 Des is a lot like your normal IGF1 molecule with the exception that IGF1 has a 70 amino acid chain and IGF-1 Des has only 67. This is not a bad thing, there are purposefully 3 amino acids cleaved off and that is why it has a very low affinity to binding proteins which is a good thing as it makes it about 10X more potent than your normal IGF-1 peptide chain would be in the body.

The half-life of this peptide is still very short, the same as with IGF-1. IGF-1 Des it is MUCH more biologically active, giving much greater results over IGF-1 regardless of the similar active life span per dosing. 

This matters to us because IGF-1 play's a major role in cell growth and development of tissues throughout the body and mind of nearly all animals. This goes from muscle-building and tendon-building effects to even neurological building effects. Really just about any role of growth in tissue has IGF-1 connected to it somehow; it is truly an amazing peptide to study.

Here is a very interesting comment showing the promising direction IGF-1 Des is going in the medical field with regards to possible mental enhancement: "This characterization of the acute actions of des-IGF-1 at hippocampal excitatory synapses may provide insight into the mechanism by which long-term increases in plasma IGF-1 impart cognitive benefits in aged rats." So as you see this is not just a very promising peptide to research from a simple tissue building stand point, but also for research work about the brain/mind and possibly enhancing it in aged subjects.

So should you still use normal IGF-1 in your studies? If IGF-1 Des is an option to get, then NO!

IGF-1 Des is far superior to IGF1 and possibly even IGF1LR3 judging from current studies out there.

Get it right here >>> IGF DES 1mg

Refs:
1)	Functional characterization of des-IGF-1 action at excitatory synapses in the CA1 region of rat hippocampus. Ramsey MM, Adams MM, Ariwodola OJ, Sonntag WE, Weiner JL. Functional characterization of des-IGF-1 acti... [J Neurophysiol. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI
2)	Sequence of cDNA encoding human insulin-like growth 2) factor I precursorM. Jansen*, F. M. A. van Shaikh?, A. T. Sicker??, B. Bullock??, D. E. Woods??, K. H. Gabby??, A. L. Nussbaum, J. S. Sussenbach & J. L. Van den Brande* Sequence of cDNA encoding human insulin-like growth factor I precursor
3)	The effects of insulin-like growth factor (IGF)-1, IGF-2, and des-IGF-1 on neuronal loss after hypoxia-ischemic brain injury in adult rats: evidence for a role for IGF binding proteins.Guan J, Williams CE, Skinner SJ, Mallard EC, Gluckman PD. The effects of insulin-like growth factor (IGF... [Endocrinology. 1996] - PubMed - NCBI
4)	Differential effects of des IGF-1 on Erks, AKT-1 and P70 S6K activation in mouse skeletal and cardiac muscle.Li M, Li C, Parkhouse WS. Differential effects of des IGF-1 on Erks, ... [Mol Cell Biochem. 2002] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump for research...


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 15, 2012)

Research, research, research......


----------



## blergs. (Oct 17, 2012)

I will be trying this one out in my study very soon.
Always been using the LR3, but this one seems nice.
hope its as good as they say.


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 17, 2012)

Another great post by CEM.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 19, 2012)

Click here for quality IGF DES


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 21, 2012)

IGF DES 1mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 22, 2012)

Bump for good info.


----------



## milehighguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Can anyone point me to some good logs on IGF-1?  Looking for dosing, benefits, sides, etc....


----------



## blergs. (Oct 30, 2012)

milehighguy said:


> Can anyone point me to some good logs on IGF-1?  Looking for dosing, benefits, sides, etc....



I have seem many, but off the top of my head here is one i sort of did. 
if i see another in my bookmark ill post it up

I LOVE IGF-1 myself.
even over hGH in most ways.

link to pep review: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...lr3-stack-cycle-review-log-d.html#post2959985


----------



## blergs. (Oct 30, 2012)

There really is many , you just need to use the search function on the forum and put "igf1". 
here is a few:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/163528-igf-1-des-peg-mgf-mini-log.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/171628-cem-products-igf-1-des-review-i-make.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/147012-igf1.html


just do a google search or forum search lots of info

i rec and love it,


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 2, 2012)

bump for research...


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 6, 2012)

Great product to research with >> IGF DES 1mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 13, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Well IGF-1 Des is a lot like your normal IGF1 molecule with the exception that IGF1 has a 70 amino acid chain and IGF-1 Des has only 67. This is not a bad thing, there are purposefully 3 amino acids cleaved off and that is why it has a very low affinity to binding proteins which is a good thing as it makes it about 10X more potent than your normal IGF-1 peptide chain would be in the body.
> 
> The half-life of this peptide is still very short, the same as with IGF-1. IGF-1 Des it is MUCH more biologically active, giving much greater results over IGF-1 regardless of the similar active life span per dosing.
> 
> ...


Read this ^^



CEM Store said:


> Great product to research with >> IGF DES 1mg - Peptides


Then research with it ^^


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 14, 2012)

IGF DES 1mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 27, 2012)

Warrants another read.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 28, 2012)

Keep on researching...


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep on researching and learning.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 10, 2012)

Great product....


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 12, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Well IGF-1 Des is a lot like your normal IGF1 molecule with the exception that IGF1 has a 70 amino acid chain and IGF-1 Des has only 67. This is not a bad thing, there are purposefully 3 amino acids cleaved off and that is why it has a very low affinity to binding proteins which is a good thing as it makes it about 10X more potent than your normal IGF-1 peptide chain would be in the body.
> 
> The half-life of this peptide is still very short, the same as with IGF-1. IGF-1 Des it is MUCH more biologically active, giving much greater results over IGF-1 regardless of the similar active life span per dosing.
> 
> ...


Incredible product ^^^


----------



## jshredz (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting read but so far from my experience i prefer Igf1 lr3 even better than GH

It helps me get lean, it's great addition to PCT and has even helped me repair injuries that have bothered for years. It just simply works for me.

i recently run 1mg IGF-1 des (NOT FROM CEM) @100mcg/day and have not experienced the same results. Maybe my source is bunk or maybe it simply doesn't work right for me.

But I still have 2mg left so i'll give a fair shot before i dismiss it.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 12, 2012)

WHOA  100mcg ed and no effects?!?!? 
Something is off here for sure.
I personally know a few people using only 30-40mcg ed (15-20mcg 2X a day most of them, and how I plan to use it myself) and having good results.
This would lead me to believe that there is quality issues on the product you have. 

I would NOT tell others to run it that high. Only 20-40mcg personally, at least to start.
But I can understand why you would go up that high not having any results. Sorry to hear man! :-(

You should give CEM a go and see how you like it and compare it before you give up on it.
I have used a few of their peptides and haven't had an issue before with quality.


----------



## jshredz (Dec 12, 2012)

Well experimented with igf lr3 initially and 80mcg 4x week worked well for me. It was trial and error for me but I got my best results taking my dose in the AM with my breakfast. Even with carbs around 500grm per day I was getting leaner. Bonus part for me was that it seem to help old injuries heal.

I think either got break up my dosage better with DES or I got bunk IGF. I was only taking my DES pre workout since that's what worked for me with the LR3

Yea I might have to give CEM a try on my next try. I've gotten other products from CEM and they were def legit.

Right now budget is a little tight so i have replenish my secret stash cause wifey is my a$$ already for spending so much money on protein.. LOL


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 18, 2012)

Quality product.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 26, 2012)

Research it >> IGF DES 1mg - Peptides


----------



## jshredz (Dec 27, 2012)

I think link is broken. I will try again later from different computer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blergs. (Dec 27, 2012)

I just tried it, works for me. (the link)  
Maybe its the pc?


----------



## jshredz (Dec 27, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I just tried it, works for me. (the link)
> Maybe its the pc?



YES YOUR RIGHT!. Link works for me now thanks


----------



## blergs. (Dec 27, 2012)

jshredz said:


> YES YOUR RIGHT!. Link works for me now thanks



NP, 
happens to me too for links form time to time, I freak out then buddy tells asks me WTF I am talking about cuzz it works! lol


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 4, 2013)

Check it out >> IGF DES 1mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 14, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> Well IGF-1 Des is a lot like your normal IGF1 molecule with the exception that IGF1 has a 70 amino acid chain and IGF-1 Des has only 67. This is not a bad thing, there are purposefully 3 amino acids cleaved off and that is why it has a very low affinity to binding proteins which is a good thing as it makes it about 10X more potent than your normal IGF-1 peptide chain would be in the body.
> 
> The half-life of this peptide is still very short, the same as with IGF-1. IGF-1 Des it is MUCH more biologically active, giving much greater results over IGF-1 regardless of the similar active life span per dosing.
> 
> ...


Read all about it ^^^


----------



## CrazyTod (Jul 29, 2013)

Great read!
You take this more then one time a day? or is 1 time a day ok like with LR3 ?( I have used before)


May do another igf1 run soon and been looking up the Des here.
Thank you for any help bros


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2013)

*A truly amazing research product!*


----------

